# Ho Ho Ho foody Friends



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

We had a rare snow event last night so I decided to suit up and get a pic. Merry Christmas to you all from North Pole Georgia.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

And a fine looking Santa you are!!!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

great pic, Merry Christmas to you also.


----------

